# Veritas Sharpening jig mk2 issue



## cdnstudentwoodworker (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello , ive been using the veritas jig for some time now and can't seem to get the bevel and the front of the chisel square , they are close but im a perfectionist when it comes to edges. Is this really an issue and if it is how do i correct it ? 
Bevel on my 3/4 " chisel for example.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I had the same problem. I fixed it. I learned to hand sharpen and have never looked back.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

The mk ii has a real issue with chisels. What you are seeing is fairly normal for it. I've found that if you tighten each bolt 1/2 turn at a time until it is fully locked down it stays put better.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

From your photo it looks like the micro bevel is a different length from one side to the other. I have a few questions:
1) Before you add the micro bevel is the primary bevel exactly the same length at each side?
2) Are you removing the tool from the jig to adjust the micro bevel angle or is just a making an adjustment to 
the jig with the tool remaining in place?
3) Is the tool slipping out of square in the jig while sharpening?
4) Are you applying equal pressure to both sides of the tool?
5) Is the tool exactly the same thickness from side to side?
These are just a few things that come to mind. And, also, we (human beings) live in an imperfect world.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I used to have the same problem until I started to use a small engineer square to insure the chisel is exactly square to the mk2. The skewed bevel is because your chisel is not square to the mk2.


----------



## cdnstudentwoodworker (Feb 16, 2014)

@upchuck the misaligned bevel is present before the microbevel , making the front of the chisel out of square.
2. the tool remains in place during adjustment
3. not that i can see
4. as far as my fingers can feel
5. that id have to check with my mic , tommorow
might just be a jig issue , sucks to pay 70 or better for something that wont work well. Maybe have to upgrade to the electric mk.2 
Also while thinking this all through , it may be that the roller assembly is out and tilting the chisel to one side , the stone could be out of flat (mine isn't but if someone uses the thread for troubleshooting) would be an issue too. Im going to try using my woodpeckers square to check that it is really square to the guide.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

My two cents is that it doesn't matter. I get anal retentive with blades as well. I'm evolving to if it is sharp enough to do the job then it is sharp enough.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

This is a known problem with the MKII jig. Some of the fixes have included using finger nail files in the jaws, different ways to place your tongue as you tighten the jig and so on.

I tend to agree with Jerry, take the time to develop free hand sharpening skills and you will be able to sharpen almost any iron. With jigs you tend to be limited to only irons that work with the jig you are using, many times requiring using several different jigs to sharpen all your tools.

Of the jigs the most versatile is also one of the cheapest, a side clamp jig works about as well as any and you can find 'em new for around $10 USD.

Good luck, wish I had a better answer for you,

ken


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

I found my issue with this jig to be the amount pressure I was putting on it. I adjusted the way I use it and the results were better. It could also be that it is not square, as others have said.

I too have started to free hand sharpen, but there are things I still like to use the MKII for.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I posted on this very subject not to long ago. You will find that its technique. Take a read

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/92274


----------



## DanielS (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree with the comments about not being square. Just like with any jig, you have to be careful setting it up or the result isn't as expected. I've found incrementally tightening each side really helps. I also agree that it may not matter if it's a tiny bit skewed. If you do the end grain pine paring test with good results, then the blade is sharp.

I really like using my mkii for initially sharpening chisels. When I first started it was a real help in getting things sharp when I wasn't sure what sharp was. I'm still a real novice at sharpening, but I've been maintaining edges free hand sharpening these days. Knowing what the desired goal is lets me know if I'm doing things the right way.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

What is this $10 jig I keep hearing about? link?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

dwd:
http://www.rockler.com/honing-guide

Woodcraft used to sell it too, but now I only see the Veritas guide there.
Amazon has it too.

Here's the Lie-Nielsen video on tuning up the Eclipse style guide so it holds and works better:


----------



## Homick (Feb 20, 2013)

Even LV is aware of the weakness. Hence:

B. Veritas® Mk.II Narrow-Blade Honing Guide

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=51868&cat=51&ap=1


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I do the same thing DVK does no worries. Even with the honing guide I use the mini square on it.


----------

